# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  شوق   .. فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

*شوق*




*يوم ....و.يوم....واشهر*

*امنية في القلب تكبر*
*كانها  حقيقة الخيال * 
*شوق يلتهب ... فاحترق*

*تصاعدت انفاسه الساخنة*

*هواجسه تجمعت كانها الغيوم*

*ثقيلة  ثقيلة*

*الليل شتاء وغيوم*

*القلب ينبض كخائف معتر*

*يحرقه شوق.. وشعور...*

*يدفعه لأن يبوح*

*ايكتم جماح ثورته ..*

*لا..لا.. استطيع تكلما*
*
لا أستطيع السكوت*

*ياخذه الشوق ..*

*تحرقه النيران..*

*تهمهم نفسه ..*

*تتصاعد الكلمات الى الشفاه ..*

*يرتجف الحرف..*
*ايبقى*

*صامتا كالحجر ..*

*ثائراً كالبحر ..*

*يحرق .. روحاً عاشقة..*

*وامان حائرة وامقة..*

*كاوراق بمهب ريح عاصف..*

*لا.. لااحتمل ..*

*انت يا صاحب الشأن..*
*  اليك ...*
*مشتاق   مشتاق..*
*لحلاوة الوعد*
*لكاس من حوض الكوثر*
*يحتسيها بشوق وضمأ*
*يطفئ نار ثورته*
* ويلج  بفضل الله جنته* 
*مشتاق مشتاق*
*مشتاق....*




********************

----------

